# Shrimps and Photography



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

I have been busy lately but when time to take pictures, I always find some free time for it, simply cause Photography is my passion. 
Want to share some of my shrimps that I shoot with my fancy camera.

*All shrimps breed by me, most are my own QD line... 
Enough talking, let the pictures speak for themselves 

















BR with Pinto Gene


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Great shots thanks for sharing, 2nd one is pretty crisp!

What's you camera setup?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks! 
I shot around F8-F11, 1/100s, ISO 200 all in manual mode.



coryjames said:


> Great shots thanks for sharing, 2nd one is pretty crisp!
> 
> What's you camera setup?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

What is the focal length of the lens you are using ?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice photos


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

What brand of camera?
Do you use a flash?


----------



## Silverkitty26 (Jun 18, 2015)

Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

I use a 100mm Macro lens 



zenins said:


> What is the focal length of the lens you are using ?


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

great looking shrimps as always!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

I use Canon 5D MKII and Samsung phone S4

In my own experience, it doesn't matter what brand of camera, bottom line You need a macro lens and to understand the exposure and lighting, how it works also when to shoot at right angle... 



coryjames said:


> What brand of camera?
> Do you use a flash?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks bettathenyou 



bettathenyou said:


> great looking shrimps as always!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for your comment 



cb1021 said:


> Very nice photos


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Update shots Never stop shooting!!
All shrimps are local breeding QD

Red Wine No Entry 


Shadow Panda


----------



## Silverkitty26 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am in love with red wine shrimp!


----------

